# Mk3 at NYIAS?



## GreenDice (Apr 22, 1999)

Does anyone know whether the Mk3 will be at the New York Auto Show?

TIA


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope… Not planned to make an appearance until Detroit in 2015. It will be launched as a 2016 MY stateside. Then the roadster will debut in LA that same year in November. Long wait ahead. :banghead:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

But 4-door TT in Beijing next week!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

AU-297 said:


> Nope… Not planned to make an appearance until Detroit in 2015. It will be launched as a 2016 MY stateside. Then the roadster will debut in LA that same year in November. Long wait ahead. :banghead:


Plenty of time to start saving for the RS model


----------

